# Korean Language pack for Office 2003



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 20, 2007)

Anyone know where I would be able to download this? I need it for some users here at work, but we've lost our copy from the MVL book we have. Can you download this from the MS MVL site?


----------



## SunburnedCactus (Sep 20, 2007)

I think the IME includes it now: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...4F-2D58-4334-A1A8-0B3B43D474A6&displaylang=EN


----------

